# [Essentials] TV Series



## Banger (Oct 9, 2008)

Being it a NEW series, Currently running or classic TV Series this is the location for it.
*No Anime*

Please if the show has a notable subtitle note it or it may be put under the orginal:
Example: Law & Order: SVU
CSI: Miami 

Make all things clear or I may have to PM you.

You may include a new "GEM" you found at a later date... however:
*Do not repeat* a Series you named previously
You must also make a new post as editing will be over looked.
*If voting again* please state that you are so I check to make sure you are not voting for the same thing more then once.


*Essentials [20+ votes]*
*Family Guy* (_37_)		|- IMDB -|- Wiki -|
*Futurama* (_24_)			|- IMDB -|- Wiki -|
*Heroes* (_37_) 			|- IMDB -|- Wiki -|
*House* (_26_)  			|- IMDB -|- Wiki -|
*South Park* (_27_)  		|- IMDB -|- Wiki -|
*The Simpsons* (_25_)  		|- IMDB -|- Wiki -|

*Recommended [10+ votes]*
American Dad (14)
Dexter (12)
Friends (13)
Lost (18)
Malcolm In The Middle (12)
MythBusters (15)
Robot Chicken (12)
Prison Break (14)
Scrubs (16)
The Office (13)
Top Gear (11)
Weeds (11)


*Noteworthy**[5+ votes]*
24 (8)
Battlestar Galactica (2003) (6)
Boondocks (5) 
Dr. Who (5)
Firefly (9)
Fringe (6)
How I Met Your Mother (8)
Jericho (7)
King of Queens (5)
Monk (8)
Monty Pythons Flying Circus (6)
My Name Is Earl (8)
Psych (5)
Seinfeld (8)
Stargate Atlantis (5)
Stargate SG-1 (5)
Supernatural (5)
That 70's Show (7)
The Big Bang Theory (6)
The Fresh Prince Of Bel-Air (8) 
Two And A Half Men (9)


*Others** [*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2008)

Married With Children
Duckman
Sledge Hammer
Night Court
The Master
Life
Heroes
Pushing Daisies
Bones
CSI
CSI:NY
Wiseguy
Family Guy
American Dad
The Simpsons
The Nutt House
The Legend Of Condor Heroes (Chinese)
The Water Margin (Chinese)
Monkey (Japanese)
Kung Fu
Battlestar Galactica (1978)
Twilight Zone (Rod Serling era)
Tales From The Darkside
BJ and The Bear
Fawlty Towers
Monty Pythons Flying Circus
The Littlest Hobo
Blood Ties
Standoff
The Martian Chronicles (Mini series)


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 9, 2008)

Does this include traditional American cartoons?


----------



## Banger (Oct 9, 2008)

Very nice list TrolleyDave.

Also I was thinking if I should make each show point towards its wiki page (or other such site)

Example: Married with Children

does not have to be wiki it could be imdb, tv.com

Also I will sort them a little later.


@Linkiboy: Such as Family Guy? The Flintstones? The Jetsons? Then yes including those.


----------



## Lelouch (Oct 9, 2008)

The Ultimate Fighter (TUF) on spike, best show ever


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 9, 2008)

I would almost suggest this list be split.  Live-action TV for this list, and an Animation List elsewhere that includes Western animation and Anime.  Etc..

Or is there an Anime list already?


----------



## Banger (Oct 9, 2008)

Already an anime list: Here

Cartoons be it adultish (Family Guy) or more kid cartoons (The Jetsons) and Anime are diffrent.


----------



## Banger (Oct 9, 2008)

Here is my Main list:
24
Heroes
House
Prison Break
Supernatural
Two And A Half Men
The Fresh Prince Of Bel-Air
Doogie Howser
Scrubs
Tales From The Crypt
Pinky And The Brain
Law And Order: CI
Law And Order
Law And Order: SVU
CSI
CSI: Miami
CSI: New York
Code Monkeys
Cheers
Dexter
NCIS
Monk
Home Improvement
Will And Grace
That 70's Show
Tiny Toon Adventures
Jericho
Three's Company
American Dad
Family Guy
Weeds
King of Queens
Whose Line Is It Anyway
The Unit
Viva La Bam
I love Lucy
How its made
Penn and Teller: Bullshit.
MacGyver
Psych
Entourage
Bams Unholy Union



These are past and present shows that I like and enjoy. And I am sure some more to come.

:-/ I think I have watched to much TV over my life time.


----------



## Razorwing (Oct 9, 2008)

Heroes
Prison Break
Lost
Family Guy
Fawlty Towers
Only Fools and Horses
Top Gear


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Oct 9, 2008)

Heroes
Lost
Fringe
Two and a Half Men
Kath & Kim (AU version)
Underbelly
Rove
The New Inventors
Spicks and Specks
Good News Week
Dexter
NCIS
House
Psych

There are more but i can't think of them right now

EDIT: typo


----------



## Banger (Oct 9, 2008)

Updated!

Also looks like *Heroes* is going to be the first *"Noteworthy"* TV Series.


----------



## Prime (Oct 9, 2008)

Heroes
Family Guy
Futurama
My name is earl


----------



## moozxy (Oct 9, 2008)

lol the only tv series that I've watched completely:
Prison Break
Heroes
Firefly


----------



## HMan (Oct 9, 2008)

Seinfeld
Fawlty Towers
House
The Simpsons
Family Guy
American Dad
Bones
Shark
Futurama
Tripping the Rift
The Big Bang Theory


----------



## xalphax (Oct 9, 2008)

the simpsons
my name is earl
kyle xy
malcolm in the middle
futurama
everybody hates chris


----------



## Razorwing (Oct 9, 2008)

Completely forgot about these two-

Futurama
The Simpsons


----------



## Banger (Oct 9, 2008)

Razorwing said:
			
		

> Completely forgot about these two-
> 
> Futurama
> The Simpsons


Me too actually. Especially Futurama!


Edit: Welcome *Family Guy* and *The Simpsons* and of course the very first "winner"(of the noteworthy section) *Heroes* to the *"Noteworthy"* section!!!


----------



## Drift Monkey (Oct 9, 2008)

Dexter
How I Met Your Mother
Battlestar Galactica (2003)
Entourage
Futurama
Boondocks
Top Gear


----------



## Banger (Oct 9, 2008)

Updated!!!

Welcome *Futurama* to *"Noteworthy"* TV series.


Well I am going to bed so I shall check in tomorrow and update whatever needs to be updated.


----------



## Prime (Oct 9, 2008)

I forgot about Top Gear

and slag me if you want but - Friends.


----------



## 1NOOB (Oct 9, 2008)

:

o-fairly odd parent       
o-Rocko's Modern Life
o-SpongeBob SquarePants
o-Ren & Stimpy 
o-Family Guy
o-South Park


----------



## darkangel5000 (Oct 9, 2008)

Malcolm in the Middle
What's up dad?!
King of Queens
Futurama
Family Guy
Dexter
Supernatural
Monk
LOST
Weeds
euReka
According to Jim
... spongebob! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



House MD of course! Almost forgot about that .____."


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 9, 2008)

I made a couple of threads like this in the past you may want to incorporate:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=106573&hl=
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=89854&hl=
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=649...t=0&start=0

A vote for the wire from me, I finished watching it and now nearly every other crime show gets a meh (I was watching the opening CSI miami for this series a few weeks back and almost turned it off and to watch regular TV).


----------



## Jax (Oct 9, 2008)

Family Guy
American Dad
The Simpsons
Futurama
South Park
House
Heroes
Lost
Avatar: The Last Airbender
CSI
CSI: Miami
CSI: New York
How I Met Your Mother
Seinfeld
Cheers
All in the Family
DuckTales
Ren & Stimpy
My Name is Earl
Animaniacs
Freakazoid
Monty Python's Flying Circus
Scrubs
Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## laminaatplaat (Oct 9, 2008)

Top Gear
The Sopranos
Heroes (only s01)
Prisonbreak (only s01)
Firefly
Ren & Stimpy
Band of Brothers ( not sure if you can call it a serie)
Generation Kill
Robot Chicken
Tom and Jerry
Scrubs
South Park


----------



## woland84 (Oct 9, 2008)

Battlestar Galactica (2003)
Dexter
Dr. Who (All)
Firefly
Freakazoid
Fringe
Heroes
House
Jericho
Lost
Middleman
Monty Python's Flying Circus
Spaced
Wire In The Blood


----------



## knilsilooc (Oct 9, 2008)

MythBusters
Dirty Jobs
The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air
Cheers
Three's Company
All in the Family
The Cosby Show
Animaniacs


----------



## Satangel (Oct 9, 2008)

Top Gear
Lost
The Wire
Prison Break
Heroes


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 9, 2008)

The Simpsons
South Park
Friends
Seinfeld
Lost
Married with Children
Family Guy
Scrubs


----------



## eldaddio (Oct 9, 2008)

The Wire
American Dad (after this week's family guy I have to think AD is better than FG!)
South Park
Heroes
House


----------



## slightlyaskew (Oct 9, 2008)

The Venture Brothers
American Dad
Family Guy
QI
Have I Got News For You
Battlestar Galactica (2003)
Heroes
Firefly
South Park
Robot chicken
Early Doors
Ripping Yarns
Monty Python's Flying Circus
Top Gear
Futurama


----------



## Satangel (Oct 9, 2008)

That 70's Show 
South Park
The Simpsons
Family Guy
Friends


----------



## Deadmon (Oct 9, 2008)

Firends, Simpsons, Heroes, Prison Break.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 9, 2008)

House
Malcolm In The Middle
Heroes
Penn and Teller: Bullshit!
The Office
Boondocks
Futurama
Seinfeld
Boondocks


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Oct 9, 2008)

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia
House
Heroes
Prison Break
In Living Color
The Riches
Scrubs
Chapelle's Show
Mash
Seinfeld
Monk
Law & Order: SVU
Dead Like Me
Stargate SG-1
Stargate Atlantis


----------



## noONE (Oct 9, 2008)

Taken from my profile:
Stargate SG-1=Ended
Stargate Atlantis
Heroes
24
LOST
Supernatural
Terminator:The Sarah Connor Chronicles
Firefly=Ended 
Jericho=Ended
Las Vegas=Ended
Journeyman=Ended

I think there's some others i like, but those are the ones i remember as of now..


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 9, 2008)

24
American Dad
Animaniacs
Family Guy
Futurama
Heroes
Kenan & Kel
Life on Mars
Lost
South Park
Takeshi's Castle
The Fast Show
The Simpsons (upto season 9)
The X-Files

Can't think of many atm


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 9, 2008)

The Simpsons
Family Guy
That 70's Show (


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 9, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> 24
> American Dad
> Animaniacs
> Family Guy
> ...



you forgot The Bill.


----------



## Banger (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome Dexter, House, Lost, Prison Break, Top Gear, South Park, American Dad to being "Noteworthy" TV Series!!!
The first "Recommended" TV Series goes to Heroes! Followed by Family Guy!

@ShadowXP are those the shows you "recommend" too or no?


So far updated to post #34.

Will get the rest in a few.


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 9, 2008)

Heroes, House, Scrubs, Scrubs, Scrubs, SCRUBSSCRUBSSCRUBSSCRUBS

that is all


----------



## Bergunzo (Oct 9, 2008)

Lost, Heroes, Prison Break, Fringe, Scrubs.


----------



## Jackreyes (Oct 9, 2008)

Dr. Who
Torchwood
Studio 60 on the Sunset Strip
Dirt
The West Wing
Monk
House M.D.


----------



## Noitora (Oct 9, 2008)

There ain't many here in Greece but I'll post my favorites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Friends
The O.C.
Monk


----------



## Banger (Oct 9, 2008)

All updated. I will get some color and formating in a bit to make the "headers" stand out a little better.


----------



## Jackreyes (Oct 9, 2008)

oh... I forgot friends.


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 9, 2008)

bangbanger said:
			
		

> @ShadowXP are those the shows you "recommend" too or no?



Yeah.


----------



## leonheart_a (Oct 9, 2008)

How i met your mother
House
HEROES!
Big bang theory


----------



## apb407 (Oct 9, 2008)

Family Guy
American Dad
Friends
Reba
House
Robot Chicken
Aqua Teen Hunger Force


----------



## 2short (Oct 9, 2008)

*Firefly*
Family Guy
American Dad
South Park


----------



## Fakie! (Oct 9, 2008)

Friends
Two and a Half Men
The Simpsons
Malcolm in the Middle
Kenan & Kel
South Park


----------



## Banger (Oct 9, 2008)

All up to date and now *Heroes* is officially an *Essential* TV Series


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 10, 2008)

Arrested Development
It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## dice (Oct 10, 2008)

can't think right now so I'll just list those already mentioned (plus maybe one or two others)

Heroes
Family Guy
Lost
South Park
Dexter
Malcolm In The Middle
Prison Break
Scrubs
The Fresh Prince of Bell-Air
Weeds
To Catch a Predator
Breaking Bad
Curb Your Enthusiasm

Peep Show
Skins
Red Drawf
Top Gear

I'll mention more british shows next time


----------



## Sunstar17 (Oct 10, 2008)

Heroes
Futurama
South Park
Stargate SG1
Stargate: Atlantis
House
Desperate Housewives
Battlestar Galactica (2003)
Firefly
Avatar: The Last Airbender
Penn & Teller: Bullshit
Will & Grace
Mythbusters
Robot Chicken


----------



## Banger (Oct 10, 2008)

Updated and added a bit of color and txt coding to make things stand out a bit better. Except that pesky yellow.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Sorry mate but can I add another few votes?

Desmond's
Soap
Benson
Supernatural
The Office (both UK and US)
South Park
Get Smart


----------



## mastermanna123 (Oct 10, 2008)

My list:
Prison Break
House MD
Boondocks
Chapelle's Show
Robot Chicken
Fresh Prince of Bel Air


----------



## Banger (Oct 10, 2008)

@TrolleyDave: Yea No prob. Can vote as many times as needed just do not vote for the same thing twice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Updated to #58


----------



## jHoNDoE (Oct 10, 2008)

House
Dexter
Californication
Family Guy
Weeds

CSI: Crime Scene Investigation
Lost


----------



## HMan (Oct 10, 2008)

Las Vegas
Weeds
Boston Legal


----------



## Zalda (Oct 10, 2008)

Heroes
Family Guy
Lost
Prison Break
South Park
The Simpsons
Friends
Malcolm in the middle
Scrubs
Top Gear
Band of Brothers
Entourage
Fawlty Towers
Generation Kill
How I Met Your Mother
Jericho
Monty Pythons Flying Circus
Skins
That 70's Show
The Office
The Office UK
The Sopranos
The Wire
Weeds


----------



## aerowalk (Oct 10, 2008)

heroes
terminator scc
freaks and geeks
daria


----------



## Costello (Oct 10, 2008)

These are the shows i'm watching or have watched passionately:

Heroes
Prison Break
The Simpsons
Friends
24 
Desperate Housewives
The Big Bang Theory
The X-Files
Early Edition
Lois & Clark: The New Adventures of Superman

thats all I got for now


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 10, 2008)

I can only name one: South Park


----------



## WildWon (Oct 10, 2008)

Here's a few from me:

Firefly
Dexter
Weeds
It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia
Supernatural
Spaced
Coupling


----------



## Satangel (Oct 10, 2008)

The Office
The Office UK


----------



## Hybridx24 (Oct 10, 2008)

Dexter (More people need to watch this show... I'd say its = to or > than Heroes...)
Family Guy
Heroes
South Park


----------



## VascoAlmeida (Oct 10, 2008)

How I Met Your Mother is the single best TV Series ever!!!


----------



## science (Oct 10, 2008)

Arrested Development
Aqua Teen Hunger Force
Futurama
The Office


----------



## Bergunzo (Oct 10, 2008)

Family Guy and Simpsons.


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 10, 2008)

Animated:
Family Guy
Futurama

Non-animated:
Mythbusters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I don't really watch any series in particular, I watch what's on TV


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Oct 10, 2008)

house
scrubs
futurama
simpsons
southpark
robot chicken
family guy.


----------



## Banger (Oct 10, 2008)

All updated.
*Family Guy* now an *Essential*!


----------



## Fakie! (Oct 10, 2008)

I forgot Mythbusters.


----------



## Banger (Oct 10, 2008)

I am voting *Mythbusters* as well.

Putting it as a *Noteworthy* TV Series! :-)


----------



## science (Oct 10, 2008)

Shit I forgot Mythbusters too lol


----------



## sudosniper (Oct 10, 2008)

HOUSE, MYTHBUSTERS, and NCIS are the only really noteworthy shows i can think of


----------



## Trolly (Oct 10, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *How I Met Your Mother* is the single best TV Series ever!!!


+1

*Heroes* and *Terminator: Sarah Connor Chronicles* get a watch from me too. All top quality stuff.

EDIT: *Whose Line Is It Anyway* and *Mock The Week* as well, almost forgot.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 10, 2008)

How I met your mother
LOST
Heroes
House MD
The Office
Colbert Report
My Name is Earl
Who's Line is it anyways
Mythbusters


----------



## War (Oct 11, 2008)

I vote for:

RW/RR Challenge (they have a lot of these every year, so I can't name a specific one)
Code Monkeys
Lost
Family Guy
American Dad
RENO 911!


----------



## GameSoul (Oct 11, 2008)

Family Guy
South Park
Robot Chicken
Smallville


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 11, 2008)

Heroes


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

Malcolm in the the middle
That 70's show
beyond belief 
Unsolved mysteries 
Mythbusters


----------



## Orc (Oct 11, 2008)

+1 to Weeds.


----------



## Foolio (Oct 11, 2008)

Battlestar Galactica (2003)
Weeds
The Office (US)


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

+1 to *SOUTHPARK*


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 11, 2008)

Family Guy
Futurama
Scrubs
The Simpsons
American Dad
How I Met Your Mother
MythBusters
Seinfeld
Robot Chicken
The Office
Married With Children
Malcolm In The Middle
According to Jim
Boondocks
Dirty Jobs
Everybody Hates Chris
Home Improvement
How its made
King of Queens
MadTV
My Name Is Earl
That 70's Show
The Big Bang Theory
The Fresh Prince Of Bel-Air
The Venture Brothers
Two And A Half Men
Everybody Loves Raymond 
Good Eats
Unwraped
King of the Hill


----------



## Banger (Oct 11, 2008)

I thought it was going to be an easy edit when I woke up. Thanks for that list Joe88 lol, its all good though. *sighs*


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 11, 2008)

almost everything it up there already so just add 1 , lol
except a few new items on the bottom


----------



## Banger (Oct 11, 2008)

ohhhh!!! I add


Good Eats
According to Jim
george lopez show

Thanks joe for reminding me of good eats! Great show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ok last time of me posting in here till i editing this in the morning


Never said i wouldnt edit!!!

I need to review king of the hill more before it gets a vote from me. Its been such a long time since i watched it.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

+1 king of the hill
+1 george lopez show


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 11, 2008)

also forgot a few  d:

Talkshow with Spike Feresten
Total Drama Island
Home Movies
Mission Hill
Cops


----------



## Satangel (Oct 11, 2008)

I can't believe The Sopranos and The Wire aren't essentials yet....


----------



## Banger (Oct 11, 2008)

@Satangel: You never voted for the Sopranos.


I have you voting for the following 


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Top Gear
> Lost
> The Wire
> Prison Break
> ...



Also updating with *South Park* being essential!


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 11, 2008)

oh yeah, I forgot king of the hill. +1 for that


----------



## banjomike (Oct 11, 2008)

I'll go with:

Highlander
UFO (Gerry Anderson series)
Star Trek (original series)


----------



## Satangel (Oct 12, 2008)

The Sopranos


----------



## The Worst (Oct 12, 2008)

The adventures of Pete & Pete
Two and a half men
*Generation Kill (*denotes mini-series, correct?)
Flight Of The Conchords
Lucky Louie 
Reno 911
Different Strokes


----------



## Talaria (Oct 12, 2008)

Angel
Buffy the Vampire Slayer
Firefly
Flight of Conchords

Dr Horrible (Web series) count?

Edit- Veronica Mars


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Oct 12, 2008)

Top gear
Two and a Half Men
Fraiser
Smallville
Doctor Who

and of course (having not seen it) everyone vote for Dog the bounty hunter!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: How could i forget stargate atlantis and SG1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 12, 2008)

I forgot the greatest cartoon ever, Beavis and Butthead!


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 12, 2008)

Eek! the cat
Freakazoid


----------



## Banger (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your help of making a nice list. I shall update everything when I wake as I have had enough exciment for one day almost hitting a deer ;-)


----------



## Satangel (Oct 12, 2008)

Generation Kill


----------



## skoondi (Oct 12, 2008)

House
Boston Legal
My Name Is Earl
Red Drawf
Studio 60 on the Sunset Strip
The West Wing


----------



## Banger (Oct 12, 2008)

All updated. Thanks for everyone for your submissions. I shall allow Web Series for now but that might change later not 100% sure right now. If anyone has any ideas to make things look better and cleaner please let me know via PM.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 12, 2008)

bangbanger said:
			
		

> All updated. Thanks for everyone for your submissions. I shall allow Web Series for now but that might change later not 100% sure right now. If anyone has any ideas to make things look better and cleaner please let me know via PM.



What do you define under a Web Serie?


----------



## Banger (Oct 12, 2008)

I have no real definition at this point.

But anything from Foamy the Squirrel to Dr. Horrible

Be it a regular Video Pod cast or some animation "Series" such as Foamy. I will probably put it under spoiler tags. Well actually this might need its own Topic. If anyone has any suggestions on the matter please drop me a note. Preferably via PM but here is fine too I guess.


----------



## Crass (Oct 12, 2008)

Battlestar Galactica


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Oct 13, 2008)

Psych
Fresh Prince of Bel-Air
Chuck
Heroes
Family Guy
Scrubs
Robot Chicken
Chappelle Show
Whose line is it anyway
Star Trek TNG


----------



## SpaceJump (Oct 13, 2008)

Monk
House M.D.
Everybody loves Ramond
Simpsons
Futurama
My name is Earl
Prison Break
Scrubs
King Of Queens


----------



## Mars (Oct 13, 2008)

Mythbusters
The Office
The Simpsons
Family Guy
South Park
Lost 
Colbert Report


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Oct 14, 2008)

+1 to:

Heroes
24
Seinfeld
X-Files
Sliders
Star Trek (all except enterprise)
Mindfreak
Joan of Arcadia
Early Edition
Everybody Loves Raymond
MASH
Grey's Anatomy
Desperate Housewives
Brady Bunch
Bewitched


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 14, 2008)

베토벤 바이러스 ftw


----------



## unr (Oct 14, 2008)

Scrubs
Weeds
The Shield
The Office
House M.D.
Heroes
Family Guy
American Dad
Futurama
South Park


----------



## The Teej (Oct 14, 2008)

Deal or No Deal
Dexters Laboratory
Dogtanian
Dr. Who
Dungeons and Dragons (Animated version)
Eastenders
Ed, Edd and Eddy
Family Guy
Fresh Prince of Bel Air
Friends
Futurama
Gargoyles
Grey's Anatomy
Heroes
Home Improvement
Jekyll (BBC version with James Nesbit)
Jericho
The Last Enemy
Masked Rider
Masterchef
Mighty Morphin Power Rangers
Pinky and the Brain
The Simpsons
Super Mario Bros
Scrubs
Torchwood
VR Troopers

I'm assuming Eastenders is OK (it's more of a soap then a TV Series, do we have an essentials for soaps?). There's 27 there (inc. 'Enders) and I can't really think of any others, so I'll cut the list off here.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 14, 2008)

Weeds


----------



## Banger (Oct 14, 2008)

I updated to post #114 and I shall get the rest a bit later.

Also like to say more have made it to the "Essentials" list.


@The Teej: Yes it will be allowed.
@psycoblaster: Sorry but I would only allow what ever you said if it was translated to English. Sorry.
@Crass: Rejected due to not knowing which series of it. ( I PM'd him but no response so I wait till he does)


----------



## DvD86 (Oct 15, 2008)

Dexter
Two and a Half Men
The Big Bang Theory
Family Guy
Americand Dad
Chuck
The Sopranos
Friends


----------



## troydude6 (Oct 15, 2008)

24
Monk 
Family Guy


That is all


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 15, 2008)

oh my
i forgot

The Office.


----------



## notnarb (Oct 15, 2008)

Hannah Montana!


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Oct 15, 2008)

notnarb said:
			
		

> Hannah Montana!


Please tell me you are joking.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 15, 2008)

Eastenders?

Oh The Teej... Respect pts. - 10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







(jk)


----------



## SkankyYankee (Oct 15, 2008)

Greg The Bunny
Red Dwarf
Flying Circus
Sliders
The Adventures of Pete and Pete


----------



## Danieluz (Oct 15, 2008)

dexter
jericho
naruto


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Oct 15, 2008)

Danieluz said:
			
		

> naruto


no anime


----------



## notnarb (Oct 16, 2008)

Pimpmynintendo said:
			
		

> notnarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nawls man, Hannah Montana is my jam!


----------



## Banger (Oct 16, 2008)

All updated.

Adding for myself:
Oz


----------



## Banger (Oct 16, 2008)

Sorry for the double post.

Ahh well I guess I can say here that *Futurama* is now *Essential*!


----------



## Banger (Oct 24, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## Anakir (Oct 24, 2008)

Heroes, Family Guy, Iron Chef America (random, but I really like it lol)


----------



## Lelouch (Oct 24, 2008)

original teenage mutant ninja turtle cartoon and the super mario bros show


----------



## AXYPB (Oct 24, 2008)

_House_
_MythBusters_
_Top Gear_


----------



## Eternal Myst (Oct 27, 2008)

Scrubs.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2008)

Dr. Who, now noteworthy


----------



## roguetrip (Oct 28, 2008)

Top Gear (best Show EVER!)
Robot Chicken
South Park
Dark Angel
Sliders (who loved the episode where population of almost all women and Quinn got the chick pregant?!?!)
Captain N: The Game Master
Super Mario Bros TV series
Drive (why did those Idiots cancel this show!!!)
Batman Beyond
Two and a Half Men
Superman/Batman/Spiderman/Xmen cartoons from the 90's!!! I don't think anything compared to those for the past or present!
The Flash (TV show from early 90's)


EDIT: Web Series: Red Vs. Blue


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 28, 2008)

House, Monk, Psych, Law and Order: SVU, Family Guy, Futurama.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2008)

Spongebob Squarepants, Invader Zim, Futurama, Masterminds, Crime and Punishment


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

It's only going to be 5 episodes long but would you mind adding Dead Set to the list?  It's a new UK horror series based on zombies and Big Brother!


----------



## Banger (Oct 29, 2008)

All Updated:

Invader Zim +1 from me

@TrolleyDave thats fine as it sounds like a mini series

*Top Gear* now a *Recommended* series!
*Dr. Who* now a *noteworthy* series!
*Robot Chicken* now a *Recommended* series!


----------



## Sephi (Oct 29, 2008)

Futurama
Boondocks
Mythbusters
Destroyed in Seconds
Explosions Gone Wrong
Cops
Viva La Bam (I *love* this show)
Ed Edd n' Eddy
The Simpsons
Robot Chicken
American Dad
Invader Zim
South Park
Malcom in The Middle
Seinfeld
That 70's Show


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 29, 2008)

The Simpsons
Futurama
Family guy
Robot Chicken
South Park
Spongebob (Yes, I still watch it, lulz)
Fairly odd parents (Yes, I still watch it, lulz.)

The only reason I still watch the TV is for cartoons, and news when I'm bored.


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Some of what's sitting on my harddrive right now:

Battlestar Galactica (2003)
Burn Notice
Eureka
Family Guy
Fringe
Jericho
Journeyman
Psych
Reboot
Rules Of Engagement
Sanctuary
Stargate SG-1
Stargate Atlantis
The Big Bang Theory
The Office
The Spectacular Spider-Man
The Venture Bros
Two And A Half Men
Wolverine And The X-Men


----------



## Banger (Oct 29, 2008)

I am trying something a bit new for the *Essentials* section. I know its not perfect but tell me what you think... I am open to suggestions on how to make it look better. 
I know having *|*- IMDB -*|*- Wiki -*|* all line up would make it look a lot better but I am unsure how I would go about doing it, I tried a few different things but none make it look right.

I was thinking maybe having "clean" transparent "pictures" in between to make them all line up might work but I am open for ideas. 

If I get it to look decent I will probably do it for the *Recommended* series and possibly *Noteworthy* (maybe not but we shall see) but we shall see if I can get it to look better. Also was thinking of adding the "Home" page to each of them and maybe the tv.com page but one step at a time. 

Was thinking of removing the Italics from the number of votes as I do not think it is needed or looks right. 

I also made the TV show bold to make it stand out a bit more with the extra text around it.

Please comment on how you think it looks and send me your ideas by either posting here or via PM.

Side note: I will have the rest updated either before I head to bed or some time tomorrow.


----------



## DukeDizko (Oct 29, 2008)

Monday: ENTOURAGE (one of the best series EVER!)
Tuesday: Prison Break
Wednesday: The Shield (!)
Thursday: South Park
Friday: My Name Is Earl / The Office / Desperate Housewives (aired the Sunday before)

That's it atm. Everything else (Lost S4, 24 S6, Nip/Tuck S5 etc. etc.) has already been watched.


----------



## leonheart_a (Oct 30, 2008)

Dead Set


----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 30, 2008)

Friends   (lovee it, never gets old)
Gossip Girl    (cant believe its not on here, its awesome! but then again, this is a forum full of guys...)


----------



## InuYasha (Oct 31, 2008)

Love mythbusters,good eats,food detectives,my name is earl,house.....


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 31, 2008)

+1 for Chocolate News, one of the funniest shows in a long time.


----------



## InuYasha (Nov 1, 2008)

Havn't seen that one yet myself......


----------



## Banger (Nov 15, 2008)

*Boondocks* is now _Noteworthy_!
*Fringe* is now _Noteworthy_!
Both *Stargate SG-1*, *Stargate Atlantis* are now both _Noteworthy_!

Adding +1 to *Nip/Tuck* for myself.
Adding +1 to *Food Detectives* for myself.

Can I get a sticky up in here?


----------



## Dark (Nov 15, 2008)

QUOTE(' post='1551273 @ Nov 15 2008 said:


> *the simpsons*
> *Fringe*


----------



## Issac (Nov 15, 2008)

Family Guy
Heroes
House
Kyle XY
NCIS
Numbers
Without a Trace


----------



## myuusmeow (Nov 16, 2008)

According to Jim
American Dad
Arthur (don't knock it, awesome show)
Dexter's Laboratory
The Drew Carey Show
Everybody Hates Chris
Family Guy
Fairly Odd Parents
Futurama
George Lopez
Get Smart
Home Improvement
House
I Love Lucy
The King of Queens
King of the Hill
MadTV
Malcolm in the Middle
Married with Children
Mythbusters
Saved by the Bell
Seinfeld
The Simpsons
Spongebob Squarepants
South Park
That 70s Show


----------



## Intimidator88 (Nov 16, 2008)

Family Guy
Simpsons
South Park
Married With Children
Home Improvement
Blue Collar TV
TMNT
Andy Griffith
Monk
Still Standing
Seinfeld
King of The Hill
All In The Family
Coach 
The Musters
Futurama 
The King of Queens

All i can think of atm but i know theres alot more


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

South Park
Robot Chicken
Futurama
Heroes
Life
The Amazing Race


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 16, 2008)

American Dad,
Deadwood,
Family Guy,
Futurama,
Heroes,
Lost,
Malcolm In The Middle,
My Name Is Earl,
The Simpsons,
Spongebob Squarepants


----------



## gov78 (Nov 16, 2008)

Family Guy 
Futurama 
South Park 
The Simpsons
Breaking Bad
Malcolm in the Middle
Robot Chicken
That 70's Show


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 17, 2008)

Robot Chicken
Family Guy
South Park
George Lopez Show
Fresh Prince of Bel-Air
iCarly (lmao)
SpongeBob SquarePants
Suite Life of Zak and Cody
Smallville


I'm such a kid


----------



## B4N5H33 (Nov 17, 2008)

Futurama
Sopranos
My name is earl
Scrubs
Dr. House


----------



## ConJ (Dec 14, 2008)

Alan Partridge
BlackAdder

and +1 for Red Dwarf, my favorite show ever


----------



## Rebound (Dec 14, 2008)

American Dad
Family Guy
SCRUBS
Robot Chicken


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 14, 2008)

A Pup Named Scooby Doo
Amazing Spider-Man - The Animated Series
American Dad
Attention Scum!
Aqua Teen Hunger Force
Bagpuss
Bang Bang its Reeves & Mortimer
Batman - The Animated Series
Big Train
Blackadder
Black Books
Bodger And Badger (Not fond of the later series)
Bottom
Catterick
Cheers
Clangers
Comic Strip Presents...
Dads Army
Dave Gorman's: Are You Dave Gorman?
Dave Gorman's Important Astrology Experiment
Dexter
Dexters Laboratory
Doctor Who
Drop The Dead Donkey
Family Guy
Father Ted
Fawlty Towers
Fist of Fun
Fonejacker
Frasier
Game On
Gamesmaster
Garth Marenghi's Darkplace
Goodnight Sweetheart
Hancock's Half Hour
Harry Hill Show
Harry Hill's TV Burp
Have I Got News For You?
Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy
Home Movies
How!
How 2!
IT Crowd
It'll Never Work
Ivor The Engine
Jeeves and Wooster
Justice League
Max and Paddy's Road to Nowhere
Men Behaving Badly
Mitchell & Web Look
Moral Oral
Metalocalypse
Mock The Week
Monty Pythons Flying Circus
My Name Is Earl
Never Mind The Buzzcocks
One Foot In The Grave
Only Fools & Horses
Open All Hours
Outnumbered
Peep Show
Phoenix Nights
Porridge
Pushing Daisies
Red Dwarf
Reaper
Rik Mayall Presents
Rippin' Yarns
Rolfs Cartoon Club
Sarah Jane Adventures
Scooby Doo
Sealab 2021
Shooting Stars
Smallville (well it can be hit and miss at times)
Some Mothers Do Have 'Em
Spaced
Space: 1999
Star Stories
Star Trek
Steptoe & Son
Supernatural
Tales of the Unexpected
Till Death Do Us Part
The Fast Show
The Friday Night Armistice
The League of Gentlemen
The Mighty Boosh
The New Statesman
The Saturday Night Armistice
The Smell of Reeves & Mortimer
The Office
The Office (US)
This Morning With Richard *NOT *Judy
The Simpsons
Thundercats
Tom & Jerry
Torchwood
Transformers
Up Pompeii
Venture Brothers
Young Ones

There are more but I've lost interest now.


----------



## redeyez (Feb 2, 2009)

Malcom in the Middle
Greatest American Hero
Knight Rider (80s)
A-Team
Arrested Development
Quantum Leap
Robot Chicken
Transformers (80s Cartoon)
G.I. Joe (80s Cartoon)
H.R. Pufnstuf
Nightline
Iron Chef America


----------



## phoenixtaku (Feb 3, 2009)

The Simpsons
Futurama
Family Guy
Heroes
Everybody Loves Raymond
Friends
Lost
Big Bang Theory
My Wife And Kids
Two and a Half Men
South Park
Kyle XY
Scrubs


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 3, 2009)

Arrested Development
The Office (US Series)
24
LOST
The Simpsons
Superjail!


----------



## Satangel (Mar 6, 2009)

The Shield


----------



## Wabsta (Mar 7, 2009)

Lost
House
King of Queens


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 9, 2009)

Super Mario Bros. Super Show


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 28, 2009)

Was gonna recommend *Reaper* but then I saw that this topic is never updated anymore. 
It's a really good show though, you should check it out, and if you like it be sure to sign the petition to try and stop it from getting canceled.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sign the petition here!  http://tvseriesfinale.com/articles/reaper-petition/


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 28, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Was gonna recommend *Reaper* but then I saw that this topic is never update anymore.
> It's a really good show though, you should check it out, and if you like it be sure to sign the petition to try and stop it from getting canceled.



What?!? It's being cancelled?


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 28, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sign the petition!  (normally I'd say that this wouldn't work and it's a waste of time, but this show is just too damn good to be canceled!)
http://tvseriesfinale.com/articles/reaper-petition/


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 28, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it gets cancelled then hopefully they'll rwlease it on DVD and it'll have a Family Guy style comeback.


----------



## MrDillDough (Apr 29, 2009)

House
Topgear
Swift and Shift Couriers.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 29, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


isnt season 1 out already on DVD?

anyway I dont think it would come back

family guy did because the world just wasnt ready for it back then
thanx to the help from adult swim however it became the channels highest ranking program and fox saw this and knew what they had to do  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



there was high demand, this show however there's just not enough people watching it to be worthwhile investment to the CW11 
just like a lot of other series that are about to canned that people watch, it happens...

there was also another show to return from dead
a sitcom on CBS called Yes Dear
but it quickly got canceled again...
I think because CBS was a bit desperate for shows at the time
now they have a pretty good monday night lineup though


----------



## Satangel (Apr 29, 2009)

The Shield


----------



## Smartpal (Apr 30, 2009)

Family Guy 
Prison Break
Scrubs 
The Big Bang Theory
The Simpsons


----------



## Raiser (Apr 30, 2009)

Chuck


----------



## Satangel (Jul 9, 2011)

How I Met Your Mother
That 70's Show


----------



## airpirate545 (Jul 9, 2011)

Community
How I Met Your Mother
Arrested Development
Big Bang Theory
Everybody Loves Raymond 
True Blood


----------



## machomuu (Jul 9, 2011)

Avatar: The Last Airbender
Tosh.0
Family Guy
South Park
Futurama
Mythbusters
The Office
Chowder
Boondocks
The Fresh Brince of Bel-Air
Curb Your Enthusiasm
George Lopez
In Living Color
Everybody Hates Chris
Dirty Jobs
Man Vs. Food
Man Vs. Wild
Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmeran
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles ('80s version)
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (2000s version)
Ugly Americans
The Cosby Show
Robot Chicken
Invader Zim
Ed, Edd, and Eddy
Batman Beyond
Samurai Jack
Loony Toons


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 9, 2011)

How i met your mother
Dexter
The new adventures of old christine.
South park
robot chicken
The simpsons
Myth busters 
Scrubs


----------



## Youkai (Jul 9, 2011)

only 5 dr who yet ? oO

+ Dr Who
+ Sarah Jane Adventure
+ Torchwood
+ Beeing Human
+ Eureka
+ Warehouse 13

BBC / Syfy ftw ^^


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 9, 2011)

Human Target
Community
The Office
Mythbusters
How I Met Your Mother
Chuck

Does the OP even update this thread anymore?


----------



## machomuu (Jul 9, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Human Target
> Community
> The Office
> Mythbusters
> ...


I don't think so.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 9, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I was going to move this to the BMTM, but the OP hasn't updated since 2008. So I guess I will just lock this.

If someone wants to make a new essentials thread in the BMTM and is prepared to keep updating it go ahead and do so.

Thread closed.


----------

